# How and where to start ?



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello guys,

Having weired time understanding the whole Immigration process for NZ... their immi website seems disjointed and information are inappropriately placed... is there anything like Australia's Skillselect where things are properly and orderly organized?

Or can any of you describe the process using something like Flowchart way of description?

I am interested for Skilled Migration, something like AU SC 189 Visa. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Having weired time understanding the whole Immigration process for NZ... their immi website seems disjointed and information are inappropriately placed... is there anything like Australia's Skillselect where things are properly and orderly organized?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes you need to be looking at "Working in NZ permanently" and then applying for Residency via the "Skilled Migrant Category".
Use the "Points Indicator" to establish how many points you would have on your "Expression Of Interest" and if you have enough then submit it online.
Answer the questions truthfully as any errors are filtered out early by Immigration.

Once submitted all EOI's go into a pool and selections are made each fortnight.
Be aware you will need a minimum of 140 points for automatic selection.
If your EOI is selected it will go through preliminary checking to see if the points being claimed are reasonable. 
Many EOI's have their points reduced here due to errors answering the questions!
If Immigration are satisfied they will send you the Invitation to apply pack which is your invitation to formally apply for Residency by completing the application form and submitting all your documents and evidence to prove the points you are claiming.


----------

